
My daughter took on Dash and Dot, kid-friendly robots that teach programming - junelin
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/22/my-daughter-took-on-dash-and-dot-the-kid-friendly-robots-that-teach-programming/view-all/
======
franze
anybody knows a company which imports them big style to europe?

